# Should we outsource sublimation or do it in-house



## KCPrinter (Jan 24, 2010)

We carry items (shirts and lycra shorts) that are sublimated before they are sewn. Can anybody recommend some good options for companies that can do the process from start to finish? We do all of the artwork in house.

We also do sublimation on items that are already sewn. Are there good resources for companies that just sell the transfers of art that we've created? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Responded to you PM - 

This is a great question. First I would say if dye sublimation is not your main busines outsource it. Dye sublimation is not as easy as it is at times made to be. I would guess 90% of people who start in sublimation are gone within a year for various reasons. If you are looking at dye sublimation as your core business I would map out a 1 year plan to move it all in-house. It is what we did. The first key step is determine how much sales do you need to justify bringing it in-house. Post that number on a wall in large letters and strive towards it everyday. Most people start thinking they have a cool design and if they create a web site sales will start flowing through the pipes. Not going to happen. Outsourcing allows you to generate the most important thing - revenue before making a large investment. Sales 101 will tell you to sell it first then make it. Too many people make it and try to sell it. While you are outsourcing learn dye sublimation on a small scale. We considered our first system a throw away. Once you learn the art of sublimation you will then be educated from experience to purchase your system. Keep it small and simple. Do not mess with any CIS bulk ink systems as they are junk. Find a vendor who will hold your hand all the way through the process and learning curve. Trust me you will need a lot of it. There are several vendors that are active on this forum including Conde and our favorite Kevin at Johnson Plastics. They will set you up with the paper, ink, profiles etc combinations to make it easier to reach your goals. Make mousepads, simple shirts, anything to go along with the apparel you are outsourcing. You will not make a lot on this stuff but consider it an education. If you break even on it you are doing well. Hopefully each month your revenue and sales will increase toward your goal of going in-house. For us we targeted 200 jerseys a month to go in house. For other items like screened shirts, embroidery, etc we outsource ourselves. You can figure on spending around $15K to move to large format and although you will have learned a lot it is kind of like starting over as you have new ink options, etc that will greatly reduce your unit cost etc. Dye sublimation is great market as long as you have a proven niche and the sales/marketing background to back it.


----------

